# Mein Hund ist auf und davon



## Iris S. (30. Dez. 2009)

Hallo, 

da hier ja auch einige in Schleswig Holstein wohnen, bitte ich um Eure Hilfe.

Unser Hund "Mr. Edd" ist letzte Nacht, ca. 1.00 Uhr, aus unserem Garten ausgebüchst ( wir wohnen zwischen Bad Segeberg und Lübeck). Seitdem fehlt jede Spur. 

Wenn Ihr etwas seht, hört etc. bitte PN an mich. Wir sind für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

 
 

LG
__ Iris


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Au man,
ich kann dir zwar von hier nicht viel helfen, drücke dir aber beide Daumen das er wiederkommt.

Ist er bei Tasso (tiernotruf.org) gemeldet ? Hat er einen Chip ?


----------



## Dodi (30. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Hallo __ Iris,

Oh, das ist ja richtig schlimm! 

Ich glaub zwar ned, dass er hier bis Hamburg kommt, aber ich werde trotzdem schauen, ob ich so einen Hund vielleicht sehe.

Das wunderschöne Tier mit der außergwöhnlichen Zeichnung ist ja gut zu erkennen.


----------



## Christine (30. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Hallo __ Iris,

so ein hübscher Kerl - den hat bestimtm eine verliebte Hundedame gelockt. Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass er bald wieder nach Hause kommt !

Liebe Grüße aus Lübeck

Christine

PS: Hier vorsichtshalber die Tel.-Nummer von unserem Tierheim: 0451-306911


----------



## guenter (30. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Hallo __ Iris,

es hat bestimmt in der Nacht jemand Knaller gezündet.

Meine Daisy (Irish-Setter) hat da große Angst. Läuft sonst nur ohne Leine.

Aber jetzt über Jahreswechsel muss ich sie anleinen.

Mr. Edd kommt bestimmt wieder.


----------



## Ribiza (30. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Hallo __ Iris 

erstma ldrücke ich dir fest die Daumen, daß dem hübschen Burschen nichts passiert und er bald wieder bei dir ist.
Ich werde die Info an Hundfreunde in Schleswig Holstein weiterleiten !


----------



## dersil (30. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Hallo __ Iris

drücke dir ganz fest die Daumen, das du deinen Hund wiederfindest :beten

gibt es Plätze wo ihr zusammen ward? Seen Wälder Spielplätze Parks, wo er sich wohl gefühlt hat?
andere Personen wo er Zuflucht suchen könnte?

Hatte er sein Halsband um?
Steuermarke > Hundefänger ?

nur ein paar Tipps, die dir sicher auch schon 1000mal gekommen sind


----------



## Inken (30. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Hallo __ Iris!

Was für ein hübscher Kerl! :shock
Habt ihr die Nachbarschaft abgeklappert und dort in alle Garagen, Holzschuppen und Gerätehäuser geschaut? Vielleicht wollte er sich schauern und der Wind hat eine offene Tür hinter ihm zugeschlagen..  Man kann manchmal gar nicht so verquer denken, wie's kommt.. 

Ich drücke natürlich alles, was ich habe!!!


----------



## maritim (30. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

hallo,

wir drücken euch alle daumen , pfoten, flossen, das eurer goldstück bald wieder unter euch ist.

da ich im tierschutz aktiv bin, möchte ich mir erlauben paar tipps zu geben.

1.tasso informieren (ich nehme an das der hund einen chip hat?)
2.alle örtlichen tierheime informieren( am besten ein bild vom hund abgeben)
3.polizei verständigen.
4.aushänge machen.
5.alle tierärzte in der nähe aufsuchen und ein bild vom hund abgeben.
6.suchanzeige in der örtlichen zeitung mit bild aufgeben und schreib in die suchanzeige, das der hund dringend seine täglichen medikamente benötigt.
7.ortlicher radiosender mobilisieren und auch hier durchsagen lassen, das der hund dringend seine täglichen medikamente benötigt.

mit den hinweis auf medikamenten erreichst du, das keiner den hund behalten wird, wenn er gefunden wird /wurde.

kleiner tipp für die zukunft...... unser hund trägt zb. eine hundemarke, mit name,tel.nr und hinweis das er medikamente braucht.


----------



## Iris S. (30. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Hallo,

danke für Eure Anteilnahme,Tipps usw.
Vorhin waren wir nochmal auf der Suche. Leider wieder erfolglos.

Wir leben in einem kleinen Dorf. Eins unserer Probleme sind die weiten Wege in vier verschiedene Richtungen (das kommt davon, wenn man seinen Hunden Abwechslung bieten will). Er könnte überall sein. Unser zweiter Hund ist übrigens nicht mit abgehauen und ist seid dem Verschwinden von Mr. Edd völlig durch den Wind (er klebt uns förmlich an den Füßen).

Eure Listen hatte ich morgens schon so ziemlich abgearbeitet. Nur Zeitung und Radio hatte ich nicht auf meinem Zettel. Alle Tierheime und Tierschutzvereine habe ich auch noch nicht erreicht (deren Öffnungszeiten und meine Suchzeiten passten einfach nicht).

Halsband mit Tassomarke hatte er an. Gechipt ist er auch. Steuermarken gibt es hier nicht. Die Marke würde mehr kosten wie die Hundesteuer einbringt, wurde mir damals vom Amt erklärt.

Drückt also bitte weiter die Daumen.

LG
__ Iris


----------



## Christine (30. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Hallo __ Iris,

natürlich drücken wir die Daumen!

Übrigens - die meisten Tierheime kann man auch per Email erreichen - das macht das mit dem Foto auch einfacher!

Und da Du auf dem Land wohnst,  solltest Du auch mit dem örtlichen Jagdpächter sprechen und ihm klar machen, dass der Hund im  Falle eines Falles nicht wildert, sondern nur verschreckt ist!


----------



## Iris S. (31. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Hallo Christine,



blumenelse schrieb:


> Und da Du auf dem Land wohnst,  solltest Du auch mit dem örtlichen Jagdpächter sprechen und ihm klar machen, dass der Hund im  Falle eines Falles nicht wildert, sondern nur verschreckt ist!



Da hast Du recht - ganz wichtig. Das war mein zweiter Anruf heute morgen.

LG
__ Iris


----------



## Boxerfan (31. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Hallo __ Iris,
gib die ChipNummer an örtliche Tierärzte durchund mach Aushänge mit Bild in den Tierarztpraxen und bei Tierbedarfshändlern. Mein Bekannter hat seinen Hund dadurch wiederbekommen.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## Ribiza (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Hallo __ Iris

gibt es neue Nachrichten ?
Ich hoffe, im positiven Sinne.


----------



## Iris S. (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Hallo Silke,

nein nichts. Es gibt immer noch nicht den geringsten Hinweis über seinen Verbleib. Niemand hat ihn gesehen.

LG
__ Iris


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Glaub mir,
ich drücke dir immer noch die Daumen. Es gibt nix schlimmeres wenn man nicht weiß wo sein Hund ist


----------



## Ribiza (4. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Immer noch nichts Neues ?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Ich drücke Euch ebenfalls die Daumen


----------



## tiffany (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Hallo __ Iris,

leider kann ich dir von hier aus auch nicht weiterhelfen. Doch als Tierbesitzerin und auch grosser Tierfreund, weiss ich wie ihr euch fühlt!

Bei uns sind beide Daumen und sämtliche Pfoten/Hufe gedrückt das ihr euren Liebling bald wieder zu Hause habt.

Viele liebe Grüsse

Susanne


----------



## Iris S. (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Mr. Edd wurde immer noch nicht gesichtet. Dafür habe ich mir bei der Suche auch noch eine ordentliche Erkältung zugezogen.

Morgen ist eine Suchanzeige mit Bild in der Wochenzeitung (wird kostenlos an die Haushalte verteilt) - Auflage 45.000. Vielleicht bringt das etwas.

LG
__ Iris


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Hi __ Iris,
lese gerade diesen thread und fühle mit Dir... wir haben selbst 2 Hunde.
Kann ich Dir bei Deiner Suche vielleicht ein wenig unter die Arme greifen, indem ich Bilder + detailliertere Beschreibung von Mr. Ed in 1-2 Hundeforen poste?
Wenn ja, kontakte mich per pn... 
liebe Grüße
Eva-Maria


----------



## Iris S. (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

danke für Deine Hilfe. Dieser Link darf gerne weitergereicht werden:

* defekter Link entfernt *

Ich hoffe, das ist hier erlaubt.

LG
__ Iris


----------



## Christine (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Hallo __ Iris,

natürlich ist das erlaubt. 

Ich leite das mal an einige Freunde weiter, die ganz in der Nähe bei Dir wohnen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Hallo __ Iris,
habe den link im "Jagdhundeforum" und im "Gesunde Hunde-Forum" eingestellt.
Beides Foren, die deutschlandweit viele user haben...

Hast Du schon mal dran gedacht zu googlen, ob es nicht auch ein "Australian Shephard-Forum" gibt und dort den link einzustellen.
Hast Du den Züchter kontaktet, vielleicht hat der ja auch noch diverse Hunde-Foren, in denen er "tätig ist" und auch dort der link gepostet werden könnte?
Drücke ganz fest sämtliche Daumen und hiesige Pfoten, daß Mr. Edd wohlbehalten zu Euch zurückkehrt,
liebe Grüße
Eva-Maria


----------



## Ribiza (7. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Hallo __ Iris

eine gute besserung wünsche ich dir !
Ich habe Fotos von eurem Hund zu unseren Schnauzerfreunden in eurer Region geschickt. Alle werden Augen und Ohren aufhalten.
Mir bleibt nur euch aus der Ferne weiterhin die Daumen zu drücken.


----------



## maritim (7. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

habe auch den link, an paar leute die in hundeforen sind geleitet.
wir lassen alle daumen, pfoten, flossen gedrückt, damit die nasse __ nase bald wieder in seiner familie ist


----------



## Iris S. (7. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Hallo,

wollte mich mal wieder melden.

Obwohl mittlerweile auch eine Suchanzeige im Wochenblatt erschienen ist, haben wir immer noch nicht den kleinsten Hinweis.

Ich habe gesehen, daß unsere I-Net Suchanzeige inzwischen in den verschiedensten Foren aufgetaucht ist. Danke für Eure Hilfe.

LG
__ Iris


----------



## Iris S. (13. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Hallo,

muß mich nochmal melden. 

Mein Hund ist immer noch unterwegs, wurde inzwischen aber mehrfach im Bereich Mönkhagen und Dissau gesichtet (die Sichtungen wurden durch einen Suchhund bestätigt). 

Falls es die Lübecker hier mal in diese Gegend verschlägt, bitte Augen auf.

LG
__ Iris


----------



## doh (14. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Hi __ Iris,

das ist aber schön das es ihm ja anscheind noch "gut" geht und er am Leben ist.
Drücke dir ganz fest die Daumen das er bald wieder bei euch ist.

______________________
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Marcel


----------



## Dodi (14. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Moin __ Iris,

na, da wisst Ihr wenigstens, das der Hund noch lebt.
Hoffentlich ist er bald wieder bei Euch!


----------



## Inken (14. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Hallo __ Iris!

Wer hätte das gedacht!!? Das ist doch eine gute Nachricht!
Wenn er es bis jetzt bei den Temperaturen geschafft hat, ist er ein echter Überlebenskünstler! Ab nächster Woche soll es milder werden.. ich drücke immer noch die Daumen!


----------



## tiffany (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Hallo,

bei mir sind auch weiterhin sämtliche Daumen und Pfoten gedrückt das ihr euren Schatz bald findet und nach Hause holen könnt!

Viel  Glück und ganz liebe Grüsse

Susanne


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Hallo __ Iris,
was für gute Neuigkeiten!!!
Vielleicht habt ihr es ja schon gemacht und wenn nicht dann hier einige Vorschläge:
- dort wo er gesichtet wurde, SEIN Futter ausbringen und ihn dort anfüttern
- an diesen Plätzen auch Dinge, die ihm vertraut sind, deponieren - mit Hinweis für andere Menschen, diese bitte nicht zu entfernen, z.B. seine Ruhe-Decken, Kleidung von Euch, die ihm vertraut ist, Spielzeug von ihm, etc.
- wenn er auf eine bestimmte Pfeife konditioniert ist - ihr selbst vor Ort und die ihm bekannten Kommandos gepfiffen
- mit anderen, ihm bekannte Hunde, an die Plätze, wo er gesichtet wurde, laufen gehen zwecks Witterungshinterlassenschaft

Nachdem er jetzt ja schon eine ganze Weile unterwegs ist, KANN es sein, daß er ein wenig scheu geworden ist - deshalb sollte sich ihm behutsam genähert werden. 
Ich drücke Euch ganz doll die Daumen, daß ihr ihn bald, hoffentlich ganz bald, endlich wieder bei Euch habt!

Was ich Dich noch fragen wollte: sein Mikrochip -  welche Nr.?
Toi, toi, toi,
Eva-Maria


----------



## dersil (16. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Hallo __ Iris

super Neuigkeiten 

weiterhindaumendrück


----------



## Iris S. (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Hallo,

mein Mr. Edd hat es nicht geschafft.

Nachdem wir wußten das er sich im Raum Stockelsdorf/Lübeck aufhält, haben wir im März jegliche Spur verloren. 

Er muß selbst den Weg wiedergefunden haben und war unterwegs nach Hause, als er am Sonntag oder Montag angefahren wurde. Nicht mal 2 Kilometer von unserem Haus haben wir ihn gefunden und bei uns beerdigt.

Ich bitte diejenigen, die meine Suchmeldung weitergegeben haben, die Info über Mr. Edds Tod weiterzuleiten.

Traurige Grüße
__ Iris


----------



## dersil (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Hallo __ Iris

nun doch ein so trauriges Ende
so kurz vorm Ziel war er wohl nicht mehr so aufmerksam

ihr hab alle gekämpft

ich wünsche dir viel Kraft das zu verarbeiten 

liebe Grüße und mein Mitgefühl
Silvio


----------



## Dodi (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Hallo __ Iris,

och nööö, das arme Tier - so kurz vorm Ziel und dann sowas! 

Ich fühle mit Dir und Deiner Familie! :knuddel


----------



## joi (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Hallo __ Iris, das ist ja schlimm,das tut mir sehr leid für euch  Ich denke an euch!    Joi


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Oh, wie traurig 

Ich hatte so auf ein Happy-End für Mr. Ed und Euch gehofft.

Mit traurigen Grüßen
Christine


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Sehr, sehr traurig, 
aber immerhin weiß du jetzt wo er ist. Ich könnte kaum schlafen wenn ich nicht wüßte wo mein Hund ist.

Wir hatten so einen Fall mit einer Katze, nach Wochen kam sie nach Hause und starb


----------



## KlausS. (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Hallo
Tut mir leid.

Viele Grüsse Klaus


----------



## sister_in_act (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

hallo __ iris

wie traurig!
das tut mir unendlich leid!
unser kater ist letztes jahr an einer tierklinik 30 km entfernt von uns ausgebüxt..wir haben 3 tage gesucht, tag und nacht.er ist extrem scheu.
nur weil wir auch unseren hund am dritten tag mitnahmen und er zu unserem hund wollte kam er aus einem dickicht.
es ist furchtbar was man da aussteht und ich fühle mit dir / euch.

liebe grüße

ulla


----------



## Inken (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Liebe __ Iris,

ich weiß nicht, was ich sagen soll. 
Die Tränen schießen mir in die Augen bei so viel Tragik. Da beißt der tapfere Kerl sich über drei Monate durch und dann passiert - kurz bevor er es geschafft hat - so ein verdammter Unfall.

Aber er ist wieder daheim.

Ihr habt mein Mitgefühl.

Liebe Grüße,
Inken


----------



## Krabbi (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Ich hab es heute morgen schon in einem Hundeforum gelesen und fühle mit euch.


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Run free Ed!
Du warst guten Willens... jetzt bist Du in Sicherheit.... am anderen Ende der Regenbogenbrücke, run free!
Eva-Maria


----------



## guenter (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Hallo __ Iris,

möchte es nicht durchmachen, Hoffnung und dann sowas.


----------



## Elfriede (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Liebe __ Iris,

micht hat die Nachricht von dem traurigen Ende der langen Suche nach Mr.Edd hier in Griechenland erreicht und ich fühle mit Euch. Dass Ihr den geliebten Hund wenigstens im eigenen Garten begraben konntet, ist zwar sicher nur ein kleiner  Trost, dennoch aber leichter zu ertragen als das ständige Bangen und Hoffen in Ungewissheit.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## tiffany (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Liebe __ Iris,

welch traurige Nachricht von euch zu lesen! Es tut mir von Herzen leid und ich fühle mit euch.

Ich wünsche dem Mr. Edd eine gute Reise über die Regenbogenbrücke und das es ihm auf der anderen Seite gut geht! 


Mitfühlende Grüsse

Susanne


----------



## doh (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Hi __ Iris,

bin irgendwie ziemlich sprachlos, ich glaube jeder hier hat auf  ein Happy-End mit Mr. Edd gehofft.
Mein Beileid für dich und deine Familie... 


__________
grüße
Marcel


----------



## Zottel (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Mein Hund ist auf und davon*

Ach Mensch, ist das traurig. Gute Reise Mr. Edd.


----------

